# Pflueger reels



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I have been in the market for a new spinning reel, and was curious to find a good equivilant to the Shimano line, adding to diversity in my collection. I came across the Pflueger Patriarch, and at $200.00, figured it would be a top shelf reel, perhaps made in at least Japan....but this is what I got as a response from one of their reps:
_________________________________________________________________

Dear Sbreech,
Thank you for contacting Pflueger regarding our Patriarch spinning
reels.

All of our spinning reels are currently made in *China*.


Best regards,

Nissa Lundquist
Pure Fishing Reel Services
Pure Fishing Inc.
a subsidiary of Jarden Corp.


-----Original Message-----
From: ******************************* 
Posted At: Saturday, April 16, 2011 6:22 PM
Posted To: Pflueger
Conversation: Subject: Patriarch question
Subject: Subject: Patriarch question

Good afternoon,

I would like to know where the Patriarch spinning reels are
manufactured.

Thanks,

sbreech

I guess that it disturbs me that higher-end products are still made in China, knowing darn well that the labor & parts costs aren't much more for the better stuff then the lower priced items....just that their profit margins increase so much for the nicer stuff. Sad.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a Patriarch 9535 on a carbonlite dropshot rod, and it is a really nice reel. Been using it for a couple months and it is still smooth as butter. Buy one, you will not regret it!

Ryan


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Ryan. I actually did order the Patriarch 9525x prior to getting the response from Pflueger. I really hope it is a great reel - the specs are incredible, and it is incredibly light weight - which is what I want for my ultralight. I just haven't had much luck with items out of China. I hope this helps change my mind....


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Even sadder when you consider at one time Pflueger was the largest fishing gear manufacturer in the world...and was located in Akron.

The Patriarch XT has gotten rave reviews.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I've had lots of Pflueger products at one point or another, and have yet to have any major problems. The baitcasters tend to be made in Korea now. I even have a real cheap-o baitcaster of theirs that when cleaned and lubed can outcast reels costing 5X as much.

FWIW at $200 I love my Stradic Ci4s. I have them on both my spinning setups. I'd try that Patriarch out before you get too worked up. They look SWEET.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i dont have much experience with there baitcasting stuff but there spinning reels are weak. the body arm flexes on big fish and at one point snapped. these were 40/4000 sizes and although we were fishing for one of the toughest fish that swim (king salmon) i have never encountered anything like that with any other major manufacture.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I just opened the box to my new Patriarch, and I have to admit, it is a great looking reel. I also received a new Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500 about a week ago, and they appear to be about the same quality - fit and finish. Both are VERY light, but I chose the Patriarch for my ultralight because it was slightly lighter than the Stradic Ci4 in the 1000 size.

Turning the handles displays some very distinct differences. The Stradic, although not as smooth as my Sustain, is very smooth - especially compared to the Pflueger Patriarch. Don't get me wrong...the Patriarch, on initial review, doesn't feel like a cheapo, but it doesn't seem to have the smoothness of a comparably priced Shimano - or even that of a cheaper Shimano (I also have a Sahara, a Saros, and a standard Stradic.) I'll give it a try this weekend, but I have a feeling it may be going back for another Shimano. I'm glad that Cabelas customer service is ALWAYS great to deal with.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Interesting....keep me updated. I am in the market for a 4000 spool sized reel to throw 10-12lb florocarbon on. Hettfieldinn recommended the Diawa's over the Stradics. I am partial to the Stradics but want to cutt back on weight as much as possible on this bigger sized reel. 




sbreech said:


> I just opened the box to my new Patriarch, and I have to admit, it is a great looking reel. I also received a new Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500 about a week ago, and they appear to be about the same quality - fit and finish. Both are VERY light, but I chose the Patriarch for my ultralight because it was slightly lighter than the Stradic Ci4 in the 1000 size.
> 
> Turning the handles displays some very distinct differences. The Stradic, although not as smooth as my Sustain, is very smooth - especially compared to the Pflueger Patriarch. Don't get me wrong...the Patriarch, on initial review, doesn't feel like a cheapo, but it doesn't seem to have the smoothness of a comparably priced Shimano - or even that of a cheaper Shimano (I also have a Sahara, a Saros, and a standard Stradic.) I'll give it a try this weekend, but I have a feeling it may be going back for another Shimano. I'm glad that Cabelas customer service is ALWAYS great to deal with.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't get me wrong - this does NOT feel like a junk reel on initial observation. I'm just saying that it is not as smooth as my Shimanos (even those 1/2 the price). I've heard some people say that some reels need their bearings "broken in," and I'm not sure if this is one of those reels. I hope so, because I REALLY like how light this reel is.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

I can attest for the Patriarch as well. It is not the smoothest reel on the market, but it has a connected feeling which I really like. It makes a whirring noise when you reel in, but it still feels great in hand, and when fighting a fish... 

Ryan


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

sbreech said:


> I just opened the box to my new Patriarch, and I have to admit, it is a great looking reel. I also received a new Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500 about a week ago, and they appear to be about the same quality - fit and finish. Both are VERY light, but I chose the Patriarch for my ultralight because it was slightly lighter than the Stradic Ci4 in the 1000 size.
> 
> Turning the handles displays some very distinct differences. The Stradic, although not as smooth as my Sustain, is very smooth - especially compared to the Pflueger Patriarch. Don't get me wrong...the Patriarch, on initial review, doesn't feel like a cheapo, but it doesn't seem to have the smoothness of a comparably priced Shimano - or even that of a cheaper Shimano (I also have a Sahara, a Saros, and a standard Stradic.) I'll give it a try this weekend, but I have a feeling it may be going back for another Shimano. I'm glad that Cabelas customer service is ALWAYS great to deal with.


If you want completely smooth, then you want Shimano. If you want a "connected" feel, then Daiwa is your camp. The Patriarch falls somewhere in the middle.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewpfluegerpatriarchspin.html

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewchimanostradicci4.html

Personally, I'd opt for the Mg, CF and Ti Pflueger with the extra spool over the Ci4...but to each his own. They are both pretty sweet.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> If you want completely smooth, then you want Shimano. If you want a "connected" feel, then Daiwa is your camp. The Patriarch falls somewhere in the middle.
> 
> http://www.tackletour.com/reviewpfluegerpatriarchspin.html
> 
> ...


I've never thought of a "connected" feel with a reel before - a rod & line, yes. And thanks for the links to the reviews! But anyway, I just mounted the Patriarch on my new G.Loomis UL rod (GL2), and the dang thing balances perfectly and is as light as a feather (sort of). It's easy to balance with a Tennessee grip.  I also spooled up some 8lb Fireline Crystal to round out the package. Did I mention that the blue of the GL2 with the blue of the Patriarch look...well...stunning! I cannot wait to get on the water and try this thing.

Now, I also took some time to mount my new Ci4 2500 onto a TFO Gary Loomis Signature 7' light rod spooled up with Berkeley Fireline. It balances out OK, but the reel could actually have a little more weight to balance better. This reel is really growing on me as well, and will find it's way on my weekend fishing trips coming up...

And for the record - The TFO rod is made in Korea and the G.Loomis in the USA, and they are priced within $40.00 of each other. Initial observations of these rods? They both seem very nice. The Tennessee grip of the G.Loomis - well, there's not a whole lot to say - it is what it is. The grip on the TFO appears to be a generic reel seat, and had some minor plastic bits that needed removed to be a smooth hold - not an issue - 15 seconds worth with an x-acto knife. Both rods have what appear to be very durable guides. 

Come on, weekend.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I have used a Pflueger Supreme at least 8-10 times a month for the last two years. Smooth as can be and an excellent reel - with some normal wear and tear.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

The reel functions exactly as it should. It winds the line evenly, casts flawlessly, and feels nice. Still, it is not as smooth at any of my Shimano reels from the Saros level on up, but the light weight of this reel was it's big attractor for me.

The drag is dang smooth. Sitting on my new G.Loomis UL rod, I have the drag set at 4lbs, and with that, it's remarkably smooth. The combo is sooo light and a pleasure to cast all day (like today). It handled all the crappies could throw at it, and a few bass as well - the longest bass was only 15 1/2 inches - nothing huge, but on the UL setup, it was a blast. I think I have confidence in both the rod AND the reel to tackle any fish that Darby Creek has to offer.

I stand corrected on my first impression of the Pflueger reel.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

sbreech said:


> The reel functions exactly as it should. It winds the line evenly, casts flawlessly, and feels nice. Still, it is not as smooth at any of my Shimano reels from the Saros level on up, but the light weight of this reel was it's big attractor for me.
> 
> The drag is dang smooth. Sitting on my new G.Loomis UL rod, I have the drag set at 4lbs, and with that, it's remarkably smooth. The combo is sooo light and a pleasure to cast all day (like today). It handled all the crappies could throw at it, and a few bass as well - the longest bass was only 15 1/2 inches - nothing huge, but on the UL setup, it was a blast. I think I have confidence in both the rod AND the reel to tackle any fish that Darby Creek has to offer.
> 
> I stand corrected on my first impression of the Pflueger reel.


Way to go! Hey, what length of rod are you using with the reel?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

RiverDoc said:


> Way to go! Hey, what length of rod are you using with the reel?


I'm using the G.Loomis SR720. It is 6' UL, and actually comes from their panfish/trout line of rods. It has a Tennessee handle that I REALLY like, so I was able to push the reel up a little bit and get it to balance perfectly. It is a seriously light combo. I'm using Fireline Crystal on it, and the combo had zero issues bringing in 15" bass (I know, I know...that's not a big fish, but it was pretty fun on the UL.)


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the info. Are you happy with the 6 ft length? 

FYI-I use the Fireline Crystal too, for bass and steelhead. Can't beat it.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

RiverDoc said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info. Are you happy with the 6 ft length?
> 
> FYI-I use the Fireline Crystal too, for bass and steelhead. Can't beat it.


I am really happy with the length of this rod. Up to THIS rod, my longest UL rod was 5' (St. Croix Premium). This rod is a moderate action, and provides plenty of shock absorbtion needed for light line. Since I don't run true UL line (just UL diameter line), it's not as big of a deal, but I do get the fun action of the UL with the security blanket of the Fireline.

The rod is long enough to throw lighter lures a decent distance, yet short enough to get onto tight waterways. I've never really been a fan of any rods longer than 7'.

Did I mention that this rod balances out PERFECTLY with the Patriarch reel?


----------

